
Apple in Talks with Insurance Companies Over HealthKit Partnership - elie_CH
http://www.macrumors.com/2014/08/21/apple-healthkit-insurance-partnerships/
======
isomorphic
This may save some people some money, but I'm not crazy about insurance-
company OBD-II devices in my car, either.

I suppose these technological tattletales will resign us to a future where
we're either paying a premium for "bad" behavior (bad to an insurance company,
anyway), or for privacy.

I await the lawsuits to expose insurance-company pricing models, when people
figure out the industry isn't using the stated attributes for punitive
pricing, because those attributes do not, in fact, correlate to claims. (Note
that I'm not saying the insurance industry won't very quickly figure out which
signals result in claims; I'm saying they won't reveal what those signals
are.)

~~~
learc83
>I'm saying they won't reveal what those signals are.

I think they will if those signals are under the driver's control, because
insurance companies want fewer accidents. They'd gladly trade higher premiums
for fewer accidents--they do it all the time when they offer incentives for
driver training courses.

If they could send out a report that says something like the following, they'd
do it in a heart beat.

"You take a relatively dangerous route to work every morning. If you switch to
this alternate, safer route, you'll save $25 a month on your premium."

~~~
lucaspiller
You make that sound like a bad thing, but as a driver I'd be happy if I could
get this data. I want driving to be safer too :-)

~~~
learc83
>You make that sound like a bad thing

I definitely didn't intend to.

------
SixSigma
In other news : How to connect your HealthKit to a motorised Stationary
Bicycle to make it look like you do a spinning class every day.

------
seanmcdirmid
At first, I thought they were partnering with Heathkit; I want my Apple Hero
One robot!

~~~
jacquesm
Same happened to me and for a second there Apple was regaining a bit of ground
for me. Then I thought "I must be misreading that" and went back and sure
enough, it had nothing to do with hardware and tinkering.

Too bad, missed chance, though from a commercial perspective you can't fault
them.

~~~
bsaul
Robotic is such an obvious path for Apple to go : integrated hardware &
software with a strong design impact, requiring very advanced and optimised
software running locally.

I wonder if they're working on something like a personnal robot companion.

~~~
jacquesm
I fear the times of Apple delivering hackable hardware are long gone and will
not be back.

------
fbomb
Damn! I got a little excited when I read it as HeathKit!

